# cité-laboratoire



## pino

Hola!! necesito ayuda con estas frases por favor, a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano: 

L'hebdomaire _Le Point _fait sa "une" sur les banlieues de l'islam y la otra es simplemente cité-laboratoire!, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## bouee

cité laboratoire : ¿ contexto, por favor ? La palabra cité tiene 2 sentidos en francés : una ciudad o un barrio de  las afueras de una ciudad, con muchos edificios grandes. En este sentido, une cité suele ser fea, ahora son a menudo barrios pobres, con mala reputación. No sé si hay una palabra para esto en castellano.  ??


----------



## Gévy

Cité-dortoir = ciudad dormitorio
Cité-laboratoire = ¿ciudad laboratorio?

Habría que aclarar primero, como dice Bouee, de qué tipo de "cité" hablamos, si de ciudad, centro ciudad o barrio tipo gueto, barrio marginal ...

¿Pino, nos lo puedes aclarar?


----------



## pino

Gracias por contestar tan pronto!!

Cité-laboratoire en este caso se refiere a barrios de las afueras, en concreto de la ciudad de Roubaix, estoy traduciendo un artículo en el que habla de estos barrios de la ciudad de Roubaix, que la parecer son de mayoría musulmana. Ciudad laboratorio no sé si tiene sentido en español. Gracias por lo de faire sa une!

Por cierto ya que estamos sabeis a que se refiere con sociologie ambiante?? 

Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## bouee

Sí creo que entiendo : son Cités en el sentido de barrio gueto - pobres de las afueras en él que se intentan cosas para mejorar las condiciones de vida. En francés tienes la expresión "cité dortoir" = ciudad dormitorio, para describir las ciudades de las afueras. 

Pero en este caso, cité tiene el sentido de barrio pobre. Puede tener un sentido peyorativo, aquí significa casí vivir al margén del resto de la sociedad, economía sumergida, una cultura distinta, y frecuentemente violencia. Se dice que es difícil salir de su "cité" e integrarse en la sociedad francesa. Son casí lo que eran los guetos norte americanos hace algunos años. 

Espero que la explicación te sirva, pero no sé cómo se podría traducir . ¿ Gueto ? Me suena raro ...

Gévy, au secours !


----------



## pino

Gracias! si era lo que pensaba por el contexto, lo que no tengo claro es como traducirlo! pero muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## bouee

Cuando hubo los disturbios en los "cités" de Francia, en el més de noviembre,  los medios de comunicación extranjeros hablaban de guetos, creo.


----------



## bouee

¿ Gueto- Laboratorio ? Espera a que vuelva Gévy, seguro que te ayudará más que yo ...
Supongo que las cités son otra de nuestras especialidades ...


----------



## ena 63

hola:
para decir "cité" con sentido barrio pobre, en español también se usa la palabra "suburbio" y "la cité laboratoire", sin conocer el texto, se puede referir a barrios donde se están probando proyectos nuevos y únicos para remediar males casi endémicos, por lo que una traducción literal podría ser comprendida


----------



## Gévy

Estaba buscando como traducir "cité", y se las trae al no tener el equivalente de los HLM y la política que conlleva el concepto.

¿Quizás barriada sería más apropiada? Un barrio es más reducido que una ciudad y puede que refleje más el espíritu de "cité". También existe la palabra "colonia" pero puede ser residencial... o todo lo contrario...

Suburbio, aunque más extenso en cuanto a superficie, recoge la pobreza de sus habitantes. Me parece bastante acertado. 

Difícil, ¿eh?


----------



## ena 63

claroo que es dificil traducir algo que no existe, "colonia" como bien dices, puede llevar otros matices, y además es de superficie reducida, 
¿barrios periféricos?


----------



## Gévy

¿Barrios desfavorecidos?

O como dice mi hija:aquí lo que hay más bien todavía son... chabolas  (¡ay, qué triste!)


----------



## bouee

¿ Experimentos en barrios desfavorecidos ?


----------



## Gévy

¿Y si Pino nos diera alguna indicación sobre el artículo en el que encontróa la palabra, el contexto o la frase?

Nos ayudaría bastante, ¿no?


----------



## anlifa

Vaya...una expresión díficil de traducir, de verdad...
De todas formas, así de buenas a primeras sin ver el contexto o la frase entera...Yo voto por "suburbios" o "barriadas" como traducción aproximada.
Como decia Ena, "colonia" tiene otro matiz (aunque a nivel sociológico me parece muy revelador...).
Por cierto, creo que se habló bastante en Francia sobre el tema de Roubaix, no hace mucho tiempo. No sé si se tratará del mismo artículo....


----------



## ed-hipo

he encontrado "ciudad experimento", 
_Ciudad experimento en el desierto de Arizona, destinado a albergar a 7000 personas y demostrar modos de mejora de las condiciones urbanas y reducir el impacto medioambiental._
claro el problema es que "cité" se refiere a suburbio, igual podriamos mezclar los dos conceptos : "suburbio experimento" ?


----------



## Gévy

Chicos, acabo de dar con el artículo en cuestión.

Aquí está el enlace:

http://www.sosracismereims.org/txt/mondediplo0697.pdf#search='le%20point%20roubaix'


----------



## herel

Viendo el contexto del artículo, creo que una buena traducción sería *"ciudad-probeta"*, porque "ciudad-laboratorio" suena más a que la ciudad es la que hace los estudios sociológicos, cuando lo que ocurre es al contrario: la ciudad no es agente, sino paciente: es el objeto de los estudios sociológicos.
También podría traducirse como "ciudad-modelo de integración" o "espacio-modelo de convivencia"...  ambas con una connotación de integración satisfactoria, que quizá no sea el caso.


----------



## pino

Je,je,je...muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, y sí ese es el artículo que estoy traduciendo y hay un par de cosas que me están trayendo de cabezo, la de cité laboratoire es una y la de sociologie ambiante es otra!!no me queda nada claro el tema, en cuanto a lo de cité-laboratoire, ahora que habeis visto el artículo que os parece?? de momento lo he traducido literlamente pero no estoy segura de qu eso exista en español.
De todas formas gracias de nuevo por la ayuda!!rápida y eficaz!! ;P


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Herel, lo de ciudad-probeta a mí también me vino a la cabeza al leer el artículo.

Pino, se las trae el texto, ¿eh? Para sociologie ambiante, tendría que volver a leer el texto antes de contestarte. ¡Ánimo!

Un saludito


----------



## pino

Creo que ya lo tengo, lo de sociologie ambiante,sociología actual! por lo menos tiene sentido!! y sí el texto se las trae por que lo de cité laboratoire todavía me trae de cabeza!! aunque como os dije lo he traducido literalmente por el momento!!


----------



## ed-hipo

si tienes razon aqui "ambiante" se refiere a "del momento", "actual" etc...
y no os gustaba mi "ciudad experimento"?


----------



## Gévy

Tras la relectura del artículo, esta vez tomándome el tiempo, vuelvo a preguntarme por el sentido de "cité-laboratoire". Más adelante hablan de "observatoire" y me parece muchísimo más acertado que "laboratoire".

Porque no parece que la cuidad sea un experimento ni un sitio donde se experimente con ella. Y me parece aquí un tema fundamental definir lo que se entiende por laboratorio en este caso. Y creo que se aproxima mucho más a un "centre de recherches" o "un centre d'études" que a un laboratorio de pruebas o experimentos.

¿Qué os parece? ¿Le estoy buscando tres pies al gato?


----------



## ed-hipo

pues si Gevy tienes razon aqui laboratoire se parece mas a aquel sitio donde el cientifico observa  unas cuantas ratas dentro de una jaula... algo muy bonito para saber si ratas negras pueden convivir con ratas blancas...
creo que nos cuesta traducirlo porque tal como sale en el contexto tiene trasfondo racista porque no se trata de una ciudad nueva construida hace poco en donde se va a intentar crear nueva forma de vida sino de una ciudad y unos suburbios antiguos en donde la gente lleva mucho tiempo viviendo y aqui "laboratoire" no pega digo yo...


bienvenidos a mesti-landia, donde esta mickey?


----------



## pino

jejeje...no pensaba yo que fuese a crear semejante debate!!que divertido!! creo que estoy de acuerdo con vosotros en lo de experimento, me parece lo más acertado, lo que ya no me convence es lo de ciudad, suburbio experimento?? tampoco...en fin...ya que estamos áprovecho para preguntar la última duda acerca de este texto (lo prometo), que significa "encadrés" en este contexto: "le dossier comprend un trés long entretien avec Philippe Aziz, six protraits de musulmanes extraits du livre, quatre encadrés (dont deux rédigés par Philippe Aziz)". De verdad que es la última duda que os pregunto!!!jejeje, y muchisimas gracias por vuestra dedicación!!


----------



## Gévy

Pues sí Pino, nos has embarcado en un viaje de aventura, jajajaja... De habernos proporcionado el texto primero creo que la pajas mentales hubieran sido menores. Pero ha sido muy divertido ver como dos palabras, fuera de contexto, han podido darnos ideas de todo tipo. Casí se oír a la gente pensar y el crujir de dientes que resultaba de la frustración 

Pero aquí, ni barrio marginado, ni suburbios. Lo que está en el punto de mira y de estudio es la ciudad entera de Roubaix. Así que ciudad-algo.

¿Existe un sitio donde colocaríamos los cobayas para observarlos? O un objeto donde poner una muestra de algo para obserla bajo el microscopio? O un libro donde se apunta lo que se va observando? Quizás podamos tirar de un hilo como este... no sé si es un buena idea. Estoy buscando, ya lo veis, por la palabras que se relacionan con la investigación científica, por si surgiera un término que nos diera la clave del laboratorio en cuestión.

Un "encadré" es un texto que viene como en un cuadro, bien es de otro color de fondo, donde te dan más información, te avisan de algo especial, completan la información de un texto en una revista o en un informe, un dossier... ¿Un recuadro?


----------



## yazd

Leyendo el artículo es evidente que la traducción no admite complicación alguna: ciudad-laboratorio, sin más. En mi modesta opinión, otros sinónimos pueden precisar el contenido pero su "sonido" es horroroso.


----------



## ed-hipo

al fin y al cabo el papel del traductor es trasmitir la idea del texto y no su propia interpretacion, de modo que estoy de acuerdo contigo Yazd !


----------

